# Ticket box



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Just thought I'd show my first effort at making something from scratch (built kits etc before).
I attempted to make a ticket box, it's a pretty rough looking/ run down (due to my non existent skill with using tools:laugh:, should make something nicer.
Anyway though, I'm not a rivet counter so should do for now


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

El Stoopid here. 

I've tried. I cannot figure out what it is. :dunno:

Don


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

DonR said:


> El Stoopid here.
> 
> I've tried. I cannot figure out what it is. :dunno:
> 
> Don


I am thinking its a walk up ticket booth, or suppose to be. Maybe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't believe no one knows what a ticket booth is. :dunno:

I remember these, they are still around.

I notice this is built on a trailer.









So here is another for you.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha nice one on the bottom
Yeah mine is a bit weird, not really based on anything particular


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it was a good attempt, you should add a price to the sides and, write ticket I the top front! 😎


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tarheelexpress said:


> I think it was a good attempt, you should add a price to the sides and, write ticket I the top front! 😎


Add a little wood putty in the corners and touch up the paint in spots too.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Good ideas, what's wood putty, is it that stuff you put over the nails in woodworking so it just looks like wood


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep, that's exactly what wood putty is, after you place it on the areas that need it, let it dry then you can smooth it out with a small file or sand paper. 😎


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Right ok
That would make the edges smoother and then I can paint over it!


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

Be sure to post a before and after picture!


----------

